# $5000 to $4000 in two years - let the odyssey begin



## michael_selway (15 September 2006)

$5000 to $4000 in two years - let the odyssey begin 

Just want to let the "newbies" out there that returns can be -ve on the share market for any given year, its not 1 way traffic

















thx

MS


----------



## jwatkins (15 September 2006)

If you timed it right, it's more like 5k to 1k


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

If you did what I did in 1999 it can easily be $8,000 to $800 in 1 year.

It stocks...


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

Michael, the problem with your graph that makes it look as if it has spiked so much recently is it is not logarithmic.

Going from 500 to nearly 2500 between 83 and 87 is not the same as going from 3000 to 5000 in 03 to 07.

Yet your graph does not reflect that.

They both went up 2000 points over about 4 years.

However one went up 500% the other one 66%.

Huge difference!!!


----------



## swingstar (15 September 2006)

Hey, where did you get the XJO chart a few years into the future?


----------



## rubles (20 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> If you did what I did in 1999 it can easily be $8,000 to $800 in 1 year.




Geez, we must've bought the same stocks...


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Hey, where did you get the XJO chart a few years into the future?



 !


----------



## ducati916 (20 September 2006)

> Amaranth Advisors has violated a cardinal rule of investing: Never make a trade that could put you out of business.
> 
> The Greenwich, Conn.-based hedge fund was scrambling today to sell holdings after a wrong-way wager on natural gas cost it roughly half of its $9.5 billion portfolio.
> 
> ...




jog on
d998


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2006)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> jog on
> d998




It always surprises me that they never install a battle hardened old codger to oversee these young guns.

Sure, let them have a freeish rein to trade but ferchrissake, how many firms crash and burn this way. Someone should be able to see when something isn't right and pull the plug.


----------



## Realist (20 September 2006)

Why not put your $5000 into one of those 110% mortgages on some $600,000 apartment in Perth.

If you are lucky you could lose $200,000 in two years.

$5,0000 to minus $195,000 in two years - that is something to aim for...


----------



## professor_frink (20 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> It always surprises me that they never install a battle hardened old codger to oversee these young guns.
> 
> Sure, let them have a freeish rein to trade but ferchrissake, how many firms crash and burn this way. Someone should be able to see when something isn't right and pull the plug.




So you think it's unreasonable to give a 32 y.o that's blown out an a/c before a few billion and free rein to trade one of the most volatile markets on the planet? 

That's a bit harsh of you Wayne


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Why not put your $5000 into one of those 110% mortgages on some $600,000 apartment in Perth.
> 
> If you are lucky you could lose $200,000 in two years.
> 
> $5,0000 to minus $195,000 in two years - that is something to aim for...




[tongue in cheek] You could at least try to be original Realist! There are hundreds of people already doing that!!! [/tongue in cheek]


----------



## michael_selway (20 September 2006)

rubles said:
			
		

> Geez, we must've bought the same stocks...




Which stocks did u buy, amy I ask?   

thx

MS


----------



## rubles (20 September 2006)

MS 

A dark period in my trading life (from which I learnt some hard lessons), but JRV was my nemisis and ultimate downfall. I think it was a few months before 99... 

cheers
rubles


----------



## Realist (20 September 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Which stocks did u buy, amy I ask?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS





RATL on the NSDQ


----------

